# Dewalt DW621 as 1st Router



## dynoforce (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi there,

This is my 1st post. My name is Gunn and I am a hobbyist woodworker from Melbourne, Australia.

I am about to embark on my journey into hand routing and would like to start with the DW621. I have held one and had a little play in the shop. I find its weight to be comfortable and the position of switches and knobs to be quite good.

How would you guys rate the DW621 as a 1st router?

If you are an owner, can you tell me where was the unit made? The ones I saw was made in the Czech Republic.

Also, I am considering fitting the router with the Milescraft Offset Base Plate & 8pc metal nose bushing set.

Any comments and guidance are greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Gunn


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gunn

I'm a big fan of the Milescraft off set base plate but in your case it's a bit light for the DW621, I would suggest the one below, it's 1/2" thick and with a bit of rework it can take on the PC type guides easy..by the way they do ship to Melbourne, Australia...

On-Point Universal Laser Guided Router Plate
**********
Amazon.com: DEWALT DW621 2-Horsepower Plunge Router: Home Improvement

Milescraft - Universal Power Tool Attachments & Accessories - Router TurnLock™ - Offset Base

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1205 TurnLock Universal Offset Router Base Kit: Home Improvement

==========



dynoforce said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is my 1st post. My name is Gunn and I am a hobbyist woodworker from Melbourne, Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Gunn and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## dynoforce (Sep 8, 2010)

*Much Obliged*



xplorx4 said:


> Greetings Gunn and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


Thanks for the warm welcome Jerry. Much appreciated.


----------



## dynoforce (Sep 8, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Gunn
> 
> I'm a big fan of the Milescraft off set base plate but in your case it's a bit light for the DW621, I would suggest the one below, it's 3/8" thick and with a bit of rework it can take on the PC type guides easy..by the way they do ship to Melbourne, Australia...


G'day BJ,

Thanks for your input.

I am taking you meant the "OnPoint Dual-Light Laser Guided Router Plate" will give me a larger and heavier base as compared to the Milescraft. The laser and LED lighting will be very useful for sure. But the shipping charges to Oz is about the price of the base. So I will probably look into adding some other items to make sense of shipping charges.

On top of favorable user reviews and it's versatility, the other reason I chose Milescraft's Offset Base was because I can order them directly from Lee Valley together with other tools. From past experiences, shipping charges from LV are reasonable in relation to purchase amount.

Again, thanks for your input.

Cheers

Gunn


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gunn

Your Welcome hope it helps a little bit..

Look hard at the Milescraft offset base in the snapshots, the error comes in to play at the thin point where the round base snaps in to the offset base,it's only 3/16" thick at that point, I have not snap it at that point but I always use it with great care, not to let the router go over the edge where the weight of the router can snap/crack it easy...

===



dynoforce said:


> G'day BJ,
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> ...


----------



## dynoforce (Sep 8, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Look hard at the Milescraft offset base in the snapshots, the error comes in to play at the thin point where the round base snaps in to the offset base,it's only 3/16" thick at that point, I have not snap it at that point but I always use it with great care, not to let the router go over the edge where the weight of the router can snap/crack it easy...
> 
> ===


G'day BJ,

Thanks for the warning. I have given me more food thought which is very helpful since I have zero experience with routing.

I am looking at some bases offered by Pat Warner too. They seem very solidly built and extremely favorable reviews to boot. I will drop him an email to discuss some options for the DW621. It seems to be a router he favors.

If you were to have only 1 oversize sub-base for your router, would you make it an offset base or just a plain round? I am inclined to an offset base as it is more versatile. Would that be recommended?

Regards,

Gunn


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gunn

Only one hummmm , it would be a sq.one 8" x 8" the min..,in that way the base can be used for more than one job..I'm not sure who came up the with the round one but it sucks, if you think about...with a sq.one you can put in two sets of mounting holes in place and it can be use as a offset base very easy..


http://www.routerforums.com/198134-post14.html
http://www.routerforums.com/198287-post15.html
===========



dynoforce said:


> G'day BJ,
> 
> Thanks for the warning. I have given me more food thought which is very helpful since I have zero experience with routing.
> 
> ...


----------

